# woohoo!!! you finally have your section



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

post away:fluffy::woowoo:


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Nice! But i thought the 07+ Sentras were deemed b16s. Dunno

Also, maybe have a MR20DE section put up as well. Just a thought.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i don't really know and i didn't set this one up. i have heard it called both, so i'm not sure ?


----------



## Divo25 (Jan 3, 2007)

this messes with the order of the sentra forums.i dont like it. i say delete it. who would buy a new sentra any way !?!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The new Sentra is based on the C-platform...so it technically can't be called the B16.

B-fans just prefer to call it B16.

Nissan Sentra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Jeff said:


> The new Sentra is based on the C-platform...so it technically can't be called the B16.
> 
> B-fans just prefer to call it B16.
> 
> Nissan Sentra - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Then why does Nissan call it the B16 in the FSM ? I downloaded it.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

half of nissan doesn't even know what a spec v is, i'm not surprised


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I'll get Doug to update the name...


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

Divo25 said:


> this messes with the order of the sentra forums.i dont like it. i say delete it. who would buy a new sentra any way !?!


Me !!!!!
I thinking about it to replace my old commuter Sentra


----------



## notalent (Mar 18, 2008)

Now this may sound like a dumb question but how is the quality of Nissan's. I'm new to this forum as you may have noticed and I am in search of buying a new car to replace my "hand-me-down" 1994 Oldsmobile station wagon.

I have driven Toyota's and Honda's in the past. I always heard that Nissan's engines were some of the best.

I was looking into getting a Sentra SE-R (not Spec V). I went to the Nissan dealership a couple weeks ago and was surprised to see how affordable the SE-R's were compared to say an Honda Civic EX. Also, I was also looking at the new Corolla's. Although I do like the new bodystyle, I would like to have a little bit bigger engine without taking a significant hit in fuel economy. That's what got me interested in the SE-R. I think the CVT helps in that sense since it has infinite gear ratios (correct me if I'm wrong).

The only thing that's preventing me from really pulling the trigger is I haven't heard much about the quality of Nissan. So is there anything I should be concerned about? Does anyone have a newer-generation Sentra?


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

i actually have heard of very few issues with the new sentras. i have a friend that works as a tech at nissan and hasn't seen many of them in. i think they are a great car


----------



## notalent (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the quick reply. The Nissan dealership here shares with Dodge/Chrysler. They are actually building a new facility exclusively for Nissan and they are also one of the GT-R dealerships.


----------



## b15chik (Jun 4, 2005)

you can do some research here
Safercar.gov
i clicked on the defects and recalls and i didn't see any yet, good sign


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Forum name changed to B16 2007+

...thanks 'El Calor'


----------



## cmartins1963 (Dec 14, 2007)

It was about time
:woowoo:


----------



## Pyros777 (Dec 24, 2007)

woo thanks for the section.


----------



## LucinoSR20 (Aug 30, 2005)

on the edge of the owners manual for my 08 spec v it says b16-d.... chasis code anyone? perhaps?


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

LucinoSR20 said:


> on the edge of the owners manual for my 08 spec v it says b16-d.... chasis code anyone? perhaps?


Its the B16 in the FSM as well, so I corrected Wikipedia!!!


----------

